# Registration of EU driving license



## IMT_frustration (Jul 29, 2021)

I want to register my EU driving license (with expiry date) with the IMT, but have failed to find the proper way to do this. I have only come across information as to how to exchange your EU driving license for a Portuguese one. Have the rules about registration changed recently and is it no longer required ? Contacting the IMT for info has turned out to be futile. Much appreciated if anybody can help clarify


----------

